# Tell us about a bike company you really like.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Seems like most forums end up with a lot of negative thoughts about the companies whose products we use. This forum OTOH seems to have a lot of happy riders/customers.

This is a chance to tell us about a company whose products you really like.

Include a link if you want.


----------



## Wonger (Oct 29, 2005)

*Topeak*

I've been amazed by Topeak's customer service: quickly sending replacement parts to broken pumps at no charge, with no hassle.

On the other hand, the pumps have broken. Then again, I've never been lucky enough to find a pump that didn't fail after a while, so Topeak's service is a nice surprise.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Jandd fanny packs.*

You may notict that in just about every pic of Miss M she is wearing what seems to be a huge fanny pack. She picked up the habit from me.

It must be 15 years now that I've been riding with a Jandd fanny pack. Before that I tried all sorts of brands but they all fell short for one reason or another. The Jandd fanny packs are roomy, adjustable, comfortable and last for an amazingly long time.

The only change we made to the things was to sew on a nice big reflective strip on the flap.

http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FMFP

The one that Miss M wears was mine for about 5 years before she decided she needed it more than I did. That was 10 years ago. Figure I wore it about 3 days a week for 5 years and she has worn it 7 days a week for 10 years. It is starting to show its age but Miss M refuses to use the new one (an exact replacement) I bought her till this one is full on dead (figure a few more years or until I just get tired of seeing the thing and toss it).

For $29.95 for the Medium size it is hard to imagine there is a better value out there in the bike world.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I had a great experience with Niterider. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=118038&highlight=niterider+sol

Most of my experience with bike companies, however, goes through a shop.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

On the apparel end:

Smith shades. They make good stuff with a lifetime warranty, and they don't quibble about it when you try to warranty something rightfully. 

Patagonia clothing. Their stuff lasts forever, and they also have a great warranty if you don't think it's doing what it should. Their dealers don't quibble. 

I cannot wear through Defeet socks.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Mines A Bike Company I Can't Buy Anything From*

Quality Bicycle Products - QBP

QBP is a located here in Minnesota. Their commitment to Bicycle and Environmental advocacy is amazing. I probably see more in my neighborhood, but their reach is National. So, next time your in the LBS and make a special order, when they take out the QBP "bible", know you are buying from a good place.

Scot


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I second the Niterider comments. Love my Minewt X2 Dual, and they replaced my first one after I rode with it in a downpour the first day I had it. I now wrap the battery in a ziploc before attaching it to my stem on wet days- no problems. 

Not a bike co, but I love Mountainsmith. Their lumbar packs (I have an ancient Day Pack, and recently got the smaller Tour pack) are second to none- highly adjustable and bomber. I also have a backpack and a duffel bag that have taken an absolute beating and still going strong. 

When the crank failed on my Jake, I actually had an easier time having SRAM replace it rather than Kona, which was kinda nice.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

planet bike













bikesdirect


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

White Industries. They make nice working and looking stuff here in the USA for reasonable prices and back it up with great customer service....


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Shamrock Cycles... "Handbuilt frames from the mountains of Indiana"
www.lugoftheirish.com


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Performance bike shop (the brick and mortar store in Reston, VA) has been nothing but good to me for customer service. They swapped a broken seat post rack for a new one, no questions asked, even though I told them it was over 5 years old. They even said Thank You.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

me said:


> For cycling clothing, Rapha and Assos are second to none from both a style and function perspective.
> 
> For nutrition, Hammer Nutrition is highly effective, natural and peerless as far as ingredients selection.
> 
> For bicycle components, Zipp and Chris King represent the best in a tight, organized and customer service oriented companies.


EDIT

Oops, I noticed this is for the commuters. Scratch the Zipps, keep all else.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I had a great experience with Saris bike racks. When one of their racks broke damaging my bike in the process, they not only refunded my money, but also cut me a check for the repairs. There wasn't a bunch of hassle and they are a stand up company. If anyone needs a rack, I would recommend Saris.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll second Topeak. I can't tell you how many of their products I've managed to bang up in the few years I've been cycling. I even had a frame pump ran over by a truck.

All replaced with a kind word and absolutely no hassle.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

For now I would have to say Acorn bags because he was very quick with questions and sending the bag. I think Rivendell has been good when I have ordered bags. I am a bag junkie and just ordered the Jannd bag that MB1 highlighted.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

I really like everyone that is putting up the good fight to support our sport in a very difficult industry. And I learn something from watching each that I can take time to look at.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll second Acorn bags--haven't had a chance to use mine yet, but it's very well made and Ron was prompt and clear with his communications. 

I really like my Salsa seatpost and stem. Haven't had any reason to test their customer service. 

Ibex clothing. I have a few Woolies baselayers for riding as well as other non-cycling items (sweater, vest) and they're all the bee's knees. 

I'll also add Campagnolo. I ran a Centaur group for 3.5 years, year-round in Seattle, 5 days a week minimum, and never had one ergo/derailleur/brake issue at all--just regular replacement of wear items. Now I'm a year into my second Centaur group, again using it in all weather conditions including snow storms, and no problems. The stuff just plain works.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

commutenow said:


> .....I am a bag junkie and just ordered the Jannd bag that MB1 highlighted.


Put a reflective strip on that thing and strangers will come up to you and ask if you are Miss M.  

Happens all the time.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I have never had anything but good experiences with Crank Brothers products. My oldest son uses them, I use them, my brothers use them, and we all love them. Most of them are on road bikes.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

I love my quattros and speedlever. Of the stuff I own I think I've been most impressed by my crank brothers products.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I will put a reflective strip on it....lol


----------



## opdeuce (Jun 29, 2006)

*although not perfect...*

I tend to gravitate to things/companies that are not sexy or leading edge, but very very functional and durable...and I find that these things are often quite beautiful in a utilitarian way...so I will submit:

-Surly
-Chrome
-Crank bros


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Products:
Topeak
Light and Motion
Carradice
Tubus
Brooks, of course

Stores:
Peter White
Wallingford
biketiresdirect
Branford


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*O.K. that is great, now pick one.*



DrRoebuck said:


> Products:
> Topeak
> Light and Motion
> Carradice
> ...


Don't give us a list. Give us an ode, a sonnet, a verse, it could even be doggerel (it doesn't have to be epic but it could be photographic) to your special product.

And tell us what is so great about that one.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Don't give us a list. Give us an ode, a sonnet, a verse, it could even be doggerel (it doesn't have to be epic but it could be photographic) to your special product.
> 
> And tell us what is so great about that one.


Sure. Single me out.

The best product I ever invested in with money
Is not something I would use when it's remotely sunny.
But when the star goes down and it's no longer bright
That's when I bust out the L & M light.
Angled high enough to blind the eyes,
Now they see me, no surprise.
I couldn't think of a better dollar spent
Now I have to start saving for my wheel that's bent.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

*Niner Bikes*

Mountain Biking is my main passion, although obviously posting here I still revel in riding on pavement.

They produce sweet riding frames with a great selection of colours. But the best thing about this company is the people behind the company. Head over to MTBR Niner (or 29er Bikes) forum and anyone can see just how much these guys rock. They reply to your email withing 24hours.. they respond to customer questions on forums.. they're laid back but professional and just damn fine guys to deal with. More than anything it's a company built on passion and pushed by the guys and girls that ride their bikes.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Lol....(Dr. R)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*A new title for the Doc......*



DrRoebuck said:


> Sure. Single me out.
> 
> The best product I ever invested in with money
> Is not something I would use when it's remotely sunny.
> ...


...."The Bard of East LA." 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Yakima racks. Had a dealer lead me wrong on an intall of the racks on the tonneau cover on my truck. Rack and bikes flew off while going down the highway to Moab for a weekend of riding. I called Yakima to get advice on how to deal with the dealer. The rep that answered the phone took me through the entire reimbursement process for the damage to the bikes, truck and he even sent me top of the line trays for the replacement of the low end trays that were wrecked.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

Chain said:


> Yakima racks. Had a dealer lead me wrong on an intall of the racks on the tonneau cover on my truck. Rack and bikes flew off while going down the highway to Moab for a weekend of riding. I called Yakima to get advice on how to deal with the dealer. The rep that answered the phone took me through the entire reimbursement process for the damage to the bikes, truck and he even sent me top of the line trays for the replacement of the low end trays that were wrecked.


I used to sell Yakima racks for a sporting goods store. They were always a great company to deal with.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nitto, 'cause they make a bar that's round and silver.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Zefal HPX Pump.....Steady, dependable, could be a weapon....


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> ...."The Bard of East LA."
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I'll take it! Yer a Mod ... change my screen name.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

So, you need to pick just one, huh? 

I agree with most of the items mentioned already, but for bang for the buck, I'll add Kool Stop salmon brake pads.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Marinoni


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I gots a couple. 

Vintage Velos- I love their jerseys- I've had one for over 10 years now and it still looks good, it's still comfortable, and it still doesn't stink.

Shimano. Campy may have more history and SRAM may be lighter, but a shimano derailleur is a work of sheer genius. they just plain work. 

Cronometro. Best LBS I've ever dealt with. Take a frame to your average LBS to get a headset installed, and they'll go on and on about how they're getting a ton of walk-ins today, and the other mechanic is really hung over and couldn't come in and after about five minutes of griping, you'll finally get to "we can have it ready tomorrow." At crono, they skip all the BS and just tell you if it's gonna be today or tomorrow. The mechanics bathe. And they really know their @#$% when it comes to building wheels. 

Plus, they'll work on crap you bought off the internet with zero hassles, no rolled eyes, and no lectures about how they could have ordered you the same thing for twice as much from QBP.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Cateye cycle computers.
I have tried other brands at times but always end up heading back to Cateye. Simple to install, no fuss operation and a good catalogue of spare parts. Here in Japan the after service is pretty good when you phone up with any questions about compatibility or replacement parts. The original one i bought back in 1992 is still going strong and it has been ridden through ALL kinds of weather.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bike Friday....Great niche market bikes but they are also a great company to deal with...

I've purchased two of their bikes and both were a great experience. 

Made in the USA if that matters to you and they really make you feel like family..


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Campagnolo. Every part I ever bought that has the Campy name on it has performed flawlessly.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

kiwisimon said:


> Cateye cycle computers.
> I have tried other brands at times but always end up heading back to Cateye. Simple to install, no fuss operation and a good catalogue of spare parts. Here in Japan the after service is pretty good when you phone up with any questions about compatibility or replacement parts. The original one i bought back in 1992 is still going strong and it has been ridden through ALL kinds of weather.




cateye USA's service is fantastic as well... very quick to replace defective parts free of charge


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

White Industries for the ENO freewheel. Finally a high quality freewheel that will last for years not months. Rebuildable, pretty, bomb proof. Not expensive, USA made. 

They go great with my Surly SS hubs. My other favorite. They work as well as any hub on the market while costing less and still looking great.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Crank Bros*

i bought a used pair of Interbike special edition Quattros from MTBR classifieds. They were a couple of years old and one broke. They were a light blue color used only for that years Interbike. CB replaced them no charge. Even the same color.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Ibex Arm Warmers - the sizing was a little different than I expected, but once I got it right, they're worth their weight in gold.

Ergon Grips - really comfy for any flat bar bike and the customer service is great. They sent me some new bar end caps after I lost them free of charge and incredibly fast.

Planet Bike - the Super Flash is such a value and my hardcore fenders have converted me, no longer do I think fenders are ugly, I now admire them.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

nepbug said:


> Ergon Grips - really comfy for any flat bar bike and the customer service is great. They sent me some new bar end caps after I lost them free of charge and incredibly fast.


+1 for Ergon grips on the MTB. They are fantastic. Wish there was something similar for road bars.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Campagnolo. Every part I ever bought that has the Campy name on it has performed flawlessly.


I'm thinking you never bought their MTB stuff or those stupid Delta Brakes.

None the less, Campy does indeed make great road stuff (I just wish we could still get their brake levers in alloy instead of carbon).


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*surly...*

I have to say, I am currently employed at a very high end road shop and while racing bikes are quite popular with a large group of cyclists, I do not much care for the latest, lightest (most expensive) carbon frames and wheels.

I feel like Surly's philosophy matches mine when it comes to simply riding and having FUN...a concept oft forgotten by racers in my experience. Sure, my cross check and pacer (just ordered!) are not the lightest bikes out there, but they are tough as nails and I love 'em.

also, salsa. great company, similar philosophy.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

flatbar said:


> ...I feel like Surly's philosophy....also, salsa. great company, similar philosophy.


Surley & Salsa = QBP

No difference, no change in philosophy. Just marketing differences and not a big difference there either.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Surley & Salsa = QBP
> 
> No difference, no change in philosophy. Just marketing differences and not a big difference there either.


Have you seen they have another "line" comming out whose marketing slant is "Commuter Bike". When I spoke with someone at QBP I told them that they were already winning that niche. Whenever I see someone ask for a "commuter" bike recomendation the #1 bike I see brought up is the Cross Check and the #2 bike suggested is whatever one is hanging in your garage.

Scot


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

majura said:


> Mountain Biking is my main passion, although obviously posting here I still revel in riding on pavement.
> 
> They produce sweet riding frames with a great selection of colours. But the best thing about this company is the people behind the company. Head over to MTBR Niner (or 29er Bikes) forum and anyone can see just how much these guys rock. They reply to your email withing 24hours.. they respond to customer questions on forums.. they're laid back but professional and just damn fine guys to deal with. More than anything it's a company built on passion and pushed by the guys and girls that ride their bikes.


I too tend to spend more time on the mountain bike, but love the road as well. I had a paint defect show up on a Niner SIR 9. I took a photo and emailed it to them in the evening. I got a call from Steve or Chris the next morning, asking what frame I'd like to have as a warranty replacement! The shipped a new frame that day, two days later it arrived here, I stripped the old frame, built the new one and went riding that afternoon. Packed the old frame and dropped at UPS the next day. I didn't even miss one day of riding! These guys are awesome, and their 853 steel frames are very sweet to ride. I even sold my custom Titus RX 100 after a year of it gathering dust. The SIR 9 set up single speed is my only mountain bike now. Great bike, great company, really cool owners. 
c


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I'm thinking you never bought their MTB stuff or those stupid Delta Brakes.
> 
> None the less, Campy does indeed make great road stuff (I just wish we could still get their brake levers in alloy instead of carbon).


You're right on both counts. The fact is, I have never even ridden on a mountain bike. Not even around a parking lot. I've heard nothing but bad things about the delta brakes. I never bought them, partly because I didn't like the way they looked.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Planet Bike for fenders and awesome tail light.
Salsa for handlebars, chainrings, and warranty.
Gunnar frames
Specialized tires and defroster winter shoes.
Continental tires
Jandd Panniers
Whoever made the cheap aluminum rack on my commuter that I have been using for 4 years on two different bikes.
Niterider HID headlights.
Showers Pass Jackets.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Surly. I wish I'd started a company like this. Great, solid products, great price, great sense of humor. Keeping cycling simple and fun.

Speedplay. Simple, well-conceived products, great customer service. These guys saved my knees.

Continental tires. Never had a set I wasn't 100% pleased with.

Chris King and Thomson: Crazy expensive but worth it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I know they aren't a bike company.....*



knucklesandwich said:


> I second the Niterider comments. Love my Minewt X2 Dual, and they replaced my first one after I rode with it in a downpour the first day I had it. I now *wrap the battery in a ziploc *before attaching it to my stem on wet days- no problems. ......


...but you are right; ZipLoc bags rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

MB1 said:


> I'm thinking you never bought their MTB stuff or those stupid Delta Brakes..


Delta brakes looked fast and after using them that was usually still your speed. Plus they had that stupid 3.5 mm hex nut to tighten the cable, try and buy a 3.5 mm hex wrench on the road someday, it aint fun. oops positives.
Self Serviceable Brifters by Campy rock!


----------



## Data Junkie (Dec 31, 2006)

Dinotte: love their lights.
Baileyworks: awesome bags


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*What is so hard about picking ONE!?!*



bigbill said:


> Planet Bike for fenders and awesome tail light.
> Salsa for handlebars, chainrings, and warranty.
> Gunnar frames
> Specialized tires and defroster winter shoes.
> ...


Let Dr Roebuck be a lesson to you. Pick one and tell us in rhyme why it is the MAC!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Let Dr Roebuck be a lesson to you. Pick one and tell us in rhyme why it is the MAC!


I'm a Republican, I have no creativity.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*So am I.*



bigbill said:


> I'm a Republican, I have no creativity.


That is no excuse.   :mad2:


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Selle Anatomica*

http://www.selleanatomica.com/

Got one for my long distance bike and like it a lot. It needed no break in, just tension adjustment and it's good to go. No pressure points, just even support.

Also like Thompson (3 stems and 2 seatposts) and Crank Brothers (3 sets of pedals.)


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

Cervelo just replaced my 07 R3 with a shiny white 08 because one of the screw holes that connects the derailer hanger to the frame was somehow stripped. The whole thing took 10 days!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Ibex wool clothing 
Crank Bros. eggbeaters


----------



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

Brooks Saddles are the best, Every bike I own (2) has a brooks on it, even the mountain bike I race on.
Shimano-it just plain works. I will say that campy's road derailers and shifters feel a bit quicker and very solid but I have not had any long term experience riding Campy, just wrenched on them at work.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have my new Jannd bag
so silver it still has tag
someday it will have GU
I love my new Jannd bag
enuf said about the bad Jannd bag


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That was quick service*



commutenow said:


> I have my new Jannd bag
> so silver it still has tag
> someday it will have GU
> I love my new Jannd bag
> enuf said about the bad Jannd bag


Glad to hear you like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> +1 for Ergon grips on the MTB. They are fantastic. Wish there was something similar for road bars.


I borrowed them from my bike shop and they made my hands go numb instantly. Worst money I never spent.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Quick*

It was quick and then a friend ordered one the next day I guess it will be here today. You should get a kickback! Tlak about quick service!!!!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Bianchi*

Bianchi. To me, there is something almost mystical about the brand and company. The oldest bike company, dating back to 1885 ( http://www.bianchiusa.com/timeline.html ). Plus, Italian bikes are, to me, the essence of cycling. They have been raced in almost every Tour de France. They have been raced to three, I think, Tour/Giro double wins. The color, Celeste, is (nearly) unique, and instantly recognizable. I have had 11 of them, and presently have 7, ranging from the first one I bought in 1980 to a nearly new super light carbon race bike (1980 Rekord, 1985 022 steel, 1998 Alloro, 2000 Milano, 2000 EV2 [disabled], 2001 Pista, 2007 Carbon 928 SL). For me, they have to be Campagnolo equipped. I love the classic steel bikes, of which I now have 3, after just obtaining a 1985 steel frame and fork, but equipping it with 10 speed polished aluminum Record parts (except those darn carbon levers). 

Whenever I had a problem, they fixed it. No problems ever with the company itself.

Several other companies certainly have more panache, like Colnago, Pinarello, etc., but Bianchi is timeless. The quintessential bike and bike company. 

My mother in law, now 86 years old, rode a Bianchi in Italy before coming to America in 1945. 

I have tons of Bianchi stuff, t shirts, regular jerseys, several shorts, wool jerseys, bags, pumps, helmet, and on and on, and lots more parts and stuff in the Celeste color. It's pretty out of control.

Never got into their mountain bikes, though, even though they claim to have invented the mountain bike in 1915. They are too different.

If I had had a daughter, her name would have been Celeste. Too much?


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

*Planet Bike*: Its simple, the products are great (and great values), and they give back. Sponsoring Jonathon Page next year, plus WI locals, and give back environmentally. Good chit there folks.

*Salsa/Surly/QBP*: Same deal. They give back, practicing business practically. Looking to the future, frequently leading the industry in certain directions. 

*Campagnolo*: It just works. I guess the same can be said for Shimano - but I like Campy better. So there.

Disclaimer: I own a shop, so this all may be marked as irrelevant.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Park Tool
Well made
Great customer service
Helpful website
Keeps my bike rolling


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Banjo Brothers. As a blogger, they sent me waterproof panniers--- free of charge. I am not even a popular blogger.... AND, best of all, they are excellent panniers! What more could I ask for?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Crank Bros. b/c they have fixed or refurbished every pedal I ever sent them - no matter how old and i'm still rocking the 1st pair I bought some 10 years ago.

As for Topeak......here is a funny excahnge I've been having with Nick!!!



<table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="table_bodyA"><td valign="top"> Date: 11 March 2008 08:23 </td> </tr> <!-- Display staff notes only if the user is a staff memeber --> <tr class="table_bodyA"> <td valign="top"> Yuri B

 </td> <td valign="top">







Subject: Mini DX bracket 
The bracket for my Masterblaster Mini DX broke.
It cracked between the bolt holes and the part that holds the pump.
Would it be possible to get another?

Cheers,
Yuri 
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="table_bodyA"><td valign="top"> Date: 24 March 2008 21:22 </td> </tr> <!-- Display staff notes only if the user is a staff memeber --> <tr class="table_bodyA"> <td valign="top"> Nick
Staff </td> <td valign="top">







Subject: Part will be sent! 
 Part will be sent via U.S. mail.
Have a great day!!
Nick!!!

</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="table_bodyA"><td valign="top"> Date: 25 March 2008 07:45 </td> </tr> <!-- Display staff notes only if the user is a staff memeber --> <tr class="table_bodyA"> <td valign="top"> Yuri B


 </td> <td valign="top">







Subject: Re: Mini DX bracket 
Hi,

The bracket I received is not the correct one. The one I received has a "dock" for the head of the pump and a rubber band to hold the pump.
The one I need holds the pump in two places and uses a Velcro strap and has no dock for the head of the pump - like this 
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/images/products/12503topeak_l.jpg

Thanks,
Yuri 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="table_bodyA"> <td valign="top"> Date: 31 March 2008 18:10 </td> </tr> <!-- Display staff notes only if the user is a staff memeber --> <tr class="table_bodyA"> <td valign="top"> Nick
Staff </td> <td valign="top">







Subject: Part will be sent! 
Part will be sent via U.S. mail.
Have a great day!!
Nick!!!

</td></tr></tbody></table>





<table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="table_bodyA"><td valign="top"> Date: 01 April 2008 07:04 </td> </tr> <!-- Display staff notes only if the user is a staff memeber --> <tr class="table_bodyA"> <td valign="top"> Yuri


 </td> <td valign="top">







Subject: Re: Mini DX bracket 
The part I just got appears to be a pump cap and seal.
Which is cool but I do still need the correct mounting bracket.
I've attached a photo of the bracket in question.

Thanks,
Yuri 








Attachments 
aP3310004.jpg 
</td></tr></tbody></table>



Nick
Staff







Subject: Part will be sent! 
Part will be sent via U.S. mail.
Have a great day!!
Nick!!!




:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

*topeak micro rocket*

By far the best mini pump that I ever used. It fits in my seat bag. No problem putting in 80-90 psi. I use with a co2 inflator. I put in maybe 20-30 psi with pocket rocket and finish with co2. A 12 gram co2 cartridge and pump puts in about 110psi in a 700x23 tire. I started using a pump as a backup when about 8 years ago I went to use a co2 inflator and it basically exploded. The topeak is about the 5th pump that I've tried and its the best I've tried by far.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

*joe blow*

I also bought a topeak joe blow about 12 years ago. Never had a problem. Topeak rocks when it comes to pumps. :thumbsup:


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Bike Co: Yeti, yes it is a MTB but the company support with questions and the 'tribe' really make you feel like you joined a friendly club rather than buying a bike. And the tech support is excellent. 

Products: Louis Garneau, great products, when I did have a problem with a helmet part breaking after 2 years a new part was sent out no charge. Good quality in everything I've bought from them.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

Silca makes great pumps. They're durable, simple, and completely rebuildable.

Dinotte: their lights are awesome, really bright.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Park- Great tools and the one time I had a problem (defective seal on a floor pump) they sent me the next model up, no charge. Plus, I like blue.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

lampshade said:


> Park- ... ...I like blue.


Well, that seals the deal right there!


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*Schwinn*

Have to say I'm a fan of schwinn, know I'm in the minority here but I'm a long time schwinner. My dad still rides his 25+ year old voyageur, Commuted every day the weather allowed. He's been through more than a few saddles, a couple derailuers and countless brake pads and my dad is still in love with his ride. wouldnt dream of replacing his downtube shifted steel vouaguer ever. 
As a result my first real bike.. back in the 80's was a steel "high plains" schwinn mtn bike. Spent an entire summer weeding neighbors gardens and picking aluminum cans out of ditches to recycle to afford it. bought it and a helmet at my lbs (always wore a helmet, my father was a great role model this way) On the High Plains I got my bicycling merit badge, and rode it till about 8 years ago. When I discovered the joys of skinny tires for road cycling. Once again I made the treck to my LBS (john adams cycling in erie) To but my first "real" road bike, a schwinn super sport .. with mtn bars, as I had never ridden a true road bike and wanted to "go with what I know" This bike has served me very well for about 5 years now without incident, and went with me everywhere. (and by this time I had a career and didn't have to spend a summer collecting cans to buy it. 
This year I felt ready for a true road bike so once again I found myself at my LBS buwing a schwinn, this one a 07 fastback sport. 
last weekend while on a ride with my wife my new schwinn experienced a failure in the freewheel assy a rythmic vibration. A trip back to my bikeshop and and schwinn is sending me an entire rear wheel assembly, cogs and all no questions asked. 
I would never buy a "schwinn" from the wal mart.. but at my Bike shop they will always be near the top of the list of bikes to consider. 

Sorry this is so long but you wanted a sort of love letter /ode and that all I've got


----------

